# Logan County 21 pt buck!



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

This big buck was taken on the property next to the one I hunt. I had heard about him but never saw him when I was out. All I can say is wow. Who says all of the big boys are in SE Ohio


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

WOW! What a buck!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

You talk about shaking....nice buck.


----------



## lilfeucht (Jun 16, 2008)

There are a ton of nice deer in that area and surrounding counties. That is a heck of a buck.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Heck, thats only something I see in my dreams..


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Geesh...that is one brute! I would love to see something like that on hoof.


----------



## Jrose1973 (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome Buck!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

MuskieManOhio said:


> Heck, thats only something I see in my dreams..


hell my dreams arent even THAT sweet!!! a real trophy right there!!!:!


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

really nice buck


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I don't know if anyone in their right mind says all the big bucks are taken in SE Ohio, LOL. Nice buck.


----------

